# My 3x3 Tutorial + Others



## fastcuberman (Feb 25, 2010)

I have created my own website to teach people how to solve the 3x3 Rubik's Cube and other related puzzles. It is in the beginning stages but will be better and more functional soon.

Please check it out. Maybe it will help you in some way or another.

www.cubingsolutions.webs.com


----------



## MrSupercubefreak (Feb 25, 2010)

Cool website .Good job!!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice, but...
"Backwards L" - L F R' F R F2 L'

How about F U R U' R' F'? >_>
Your OLL section is also incomplete.


----------



## negative_earth (Mar 2, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Nice, but...
> "Backwards L" - L F R' F R F2 L'
> 
> How about F U R U' R' F'? >_>
> Your OLL section is also incomplete.



read quote below for answer ^_^



fastcuberman said:


> *It is in the beginning stages but will be better and more functional soon.*



nice site


----------



## Karma Cat (Mar 31, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## dada222 (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice work on the 3x3. I wish I had read something like that when I first started and not this
www.wikihow.com/Solve-a-Rubik's-Cube-(Easy-Move-Notation)

(I just did random algs for the last layer as I still don't understand what you're supposed to do as in the article).


----------

